# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  О проблемах с доступом к поисковой системе Google

## ByFly

В связи с появившейся на ряде информационных ресурсов информацией о проблемах с доступом к поисковым сервисам компании Google в результате внедрения технологии распределения IP-адресов NAT, РУП Белтелеком проанализировал возникшую ситуацию и информирует пользователей интернет-услуг.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

